# Lights per fixture whip.



## Dizzykidd (Aug 3, 2016)

I was told by a journeyman that it was code to put only one light on a fixture whip. However other journeymen have told me this is not true and i have not been able to find it in the code book. my question is, is that true?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

how many lights can you get on one whip?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

just messing with ya! depends one the wire size and rating of the lights


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

papaotis said:


> how many lights can you get on one whip?


So many.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

A ton if they're Christmas lights.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

"Fixture whip" has a very specific meaning in Code terms.

1) It's a LISTED assembly if it's a true (light) fixture whip.

Such items are often sold by the DRUM. [ 50 whips per drum, coiled loosely inside ] Each is 6 feet or 2 meters long, and typically is wired with *black*, *red*, white, *green* wires -- _*in number 18 gauge.
*_
Consequently, these whips are set for (a,b) switch legs -- and *don't need strapping*.

They come with connectors suitable for 1/2" KO -- coming and going.

2) Given the above, you may well find that this listed assembly can support Master/Slave tandems.

&&&&

Did you place side bets on this issue ?


----------



## Dizzykidd (Aug 3, 2016)

we didnt bet because no one was too sure


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

That's when you double down!


----------



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

As papa stated...depends on the rating of the branch circuit and the fixture. 

We almost always put one per light, but many times have to daisy-chain a few from one whip leader...nothing below 12awg. 

I cannot find anything in code book, but would be interested to see if anyone comes up with a reference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrozappo (Apr 8, 2014)

A lot of time it's a EMT backbone with one box per two lights sometime three. 
Or we just daisy chain them, depends if it's going to be exposed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dizzykidd said:


> I was told by a journeyman that it was code to put only one light on a fixture whip. However other journeymen have told me this is not true and i have not been able to find it in the code book. my question is, is that true?


Being a dumb old guy I think I need to know what you mean exactly by fixture whip? If it's a length of say MC going out to a troffer fixture then you surely can daisy chain off of it to another fixture. If it's a length of nm or similar going out to a recessed can or similar light , yes you can daisy chain off that as well. 
What is a whip? (no bdsm answers please)


----------



## Dizzykidd (Aug 3, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Being a dumb old guy I think I need to know what you mean exactly by fixture whip? If it's a length of say MC going out to a troffer fixture then you surely can daisy chain off of it to another fixture. If it's a length of nm or similar going out to a recessed can or similar light , yes you can daisy chain off that as well.
> What is a whip? (no bdsm answers please)


A whip is a 6ft long piece of MC basically. It comes with connectors already on and I believe 16 Guage wires (maybe 18 guage)


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Dizzykidd said:


> A whip is a 6ft long piece of MC basically. It comes with connectors already on and I believe 16 Guage wires (maybe 18 guage)


More towards Greenfield, not MC.

#18 seems small -- until you realize that it's only handling one amp, and for six feet.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dizzykidd said:


> A whip is a 6ft long piece of MC basically. It comes with connectors already on and I believe 16 Guage wires (maybe 18 guage)


Then the number of fixtures they could feed would depend on the actual wire size and the amperage of a fixture.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

402.11


----------

